# Expiration dates on wormer



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

Do any of you use wormer if it is expired and if so how long will you continue to use it? I just noticed our $90 Cydectin wormer will expire in July and we've only used about 5 doses out of it. Can I refrigerate it or something to make it last longer.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

It will be good for a long time. If I just bought it I would return it for another jug with a later date. I have used wormer 1 year past the date with good results.

Patty


----------



## bergy5 (Nov 10, 2003)

We have not used Cydectin yet but, I would think it will be fine. We use everything till its gone exp or not.


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

I have used ivermectin up to 5 years past expiration with efficacy. Key is to keep it in the dark and cool.

Most vets and extension folks in my area are discouraging use of Cydectin until ivermectin resistance is confirmed and verified. They say Cydectin is the last available wormer and should be used as a last resort only. There are no new wormers in the pipeline. I agree with their assessment, and as most regulars here know, I pass it on as much as I can.


----------

